# Randy Miller & Adam Ladner racing at Splendora



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are two of my teammates racing yesterday.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

That was a good race... Liked the move that Ladner made (going to the outside) on that last lap... Got a pretty good jump there...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah...that was a good pass.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

not gonna lie i woulda been p to the o'd if that woulda happened right at the end lol but all in all i bet it was fun lol i woulda said double or nothing lol


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

The announcer sounded like he had never seen a mud race before.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

That was a good race and fun lookin pit


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

That was one of the best races I have seen this year. Both are two of the best racers out there.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Where was this at ??????????


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

J2! said:


> Where was this at ??????????


Splendora,TX. yesterday.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats a wicked lookin pit!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That was awesome !!! Goes to show you never quit !!!
I need to get out there and watch some racing. It isn't too far from me. I used to race MX out there. Awesome video.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

that was a good race right there


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

That was an awesome race!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

monsterbrute750 said:


> That was awesome !!! Goes to show you never quit !!!
> I need to get out there and watch some racing. It isn't too far from me. I used to race MX out there. Awesome video.


you need to put that Brute in the pit....:saevilw: lol


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> you need to put that Brute in the pit....:saevilw: lol


My racing days are over...LOL !!
That's why I stopped racing MX. Can't afford to fix the things I break.:34:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Its not that bad...! I love it!


----------



## Truservon (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanx Everyone :O)


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Well hello there Bro...glad to see you on here Adam!


----------



## Truservon (Sep 14, 2010)

LOVE THE AVATAR!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Truservon said:


> LOVE THE AVATAR!


I though you would...


----------



## Truservon (Sep 14, 2010)

Gotta get them shirts rolling,lol.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Truservon said:


> Gotta get them shirts rolling,lol.


Yeah you do...lol. I will looks good sporting it at the ECMN's. :afro:


----------



## Truservon (Sep 14, 2010)

You know it!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm just now gettin around to watchin this.... very nice race, and right there in Splendora, hmm thats only about 20 mins or so from my place. I live just a few mins south of Cleveland on Hwy 321....gonna have to get my azz down there one day.


----------



## Truservon (Sep 14, 2010)

It was a fun track


----------

